# Where does the Generator on a 1989 Winnebago Chieftain get it's cranking power?



## Raypc800 (May 2, 2015)

I have the above listed RV and the generator does not turn over. I have tried the inside button and the one on the generator itself. She just does nothing no sounds of any kind. I have read that you have to have some much gas in the tank for it to run but it should turn over if there is not enough gas in the main tank right?
Any help would be appreciated, Thanks to all in advance that respond to this post.


----------



## C Nash (May 2, 2015)

Are your house batteries charged?  Check for voltage at the solonid.  Time for VOM or a 12 volt test light


----------

